# Synthwave fans?



## Aldaa (Feb 25, 2015)

So I've been listening to this stuff for quite a while now, but figured I'd see if anyone else is into this type of stuff. Retro sounding synthpop type stuff. Tesla Boy is easily my favorite... Few songs for y'all to check out if you've never heard of them or the music in general. Google play music links included if you're subscribed.

Feel free to share other bands/etc similar from this genre. If you like Tesla Boy, Pompeya are quite similar.

Google Play - Tesla Boy - Rebecca







Google Play - Tesla Boy - Stars







Google Play - Tesla Boy - Runaway Man


----------

